# Heating?



## Dhaynes (Oct 2, 2012)

First, I'd like to say I did use the search function and no luck.

What do you guys use for heating? I can never find any good heating supplies. Lamps dry up the enclosure, and any mat I find only warms the wall it's attached to, and NO FURTHER. So what heating do you all use?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 2, 2012)

I use a ceramic/fan heater and works well, for me it's better than mats and bulbs, I get the perfect temperature all year round.


----------



## Scar (Oct 2, 2012)

No need for direct heat with Ts.  If you have climate control in your domicile that's really good enough.  As long as you're comfy your Ts will be as well.  If you want an elevated temp in the room where your spiders are, use a ceramic space heater.  I love mine, I keep at around 80f during the day and turn it off at night to drop temp about 10 degrees.  Here's a link at walmart of the one I use.  http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bionaire-Ceramic-Heater-BCH4175-WM1-115/21668952 Would be comfortable saying "Do not use heat mats or lights!" It'll really only piss off your Ts or harm them.


----------



## poisoned (Oct 2, 2012)

Scar said:


> Would be comfortable saying "Do not use heat mats or lights!" It'll really only piss off your Ts or harm them.


No, it won't. It's just highly unnecessary


----------



## XLRX8 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm using an electric blanket with good success (the kind for keeping your bed warm). It's pinned to the back of my T cupboard. I also find polystyrene blocks are great for insulating, I keep my enclosures on top of these, and line the roof/walls if need be:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Oct 2, 2012)

Personally, I don't use any.  The room where I keep my tarantulas averages about 70-75 degrees F year round and they do just fine.  What does your thermostat read?  If you really feel the need for an external heat source you might consider a space heater.  You'll get more bang for your buck in terms of heating an entire space instead of individual cages.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Oct 2, 2012)

I dont use any additional heat and last winter Everybody was exposed to low-50F. If your inclined to add heat, plenty of great advice given so far.


----------



## XLRX8 (Oct 2, 2012)

I should have probably also said that choice in heating will depend on how warm you keep your house. If the temperature in the room is warm enough, you probably don't need any. Most Ts will be fine within a range, doesn't have to be very specific (in my experience). If you have a reasonably warm room, you can just insulate the tank, or put it in a cupboard etc in the colder months.


----------



## YnotTarantulas (Nov 22, 2012)

Heat is a tricky thing. First it really depends if your T needs the heat. Check with care sheets on the different species you have. Then you need at least one thermometer to place in the tank to see what the tempture really is. It may be just fine and you dont need any heat. Stay away from bulbs. Ceramic heaters can work. Heat mats do work but you have to be careful that the species does not burrow to bottom of tank. Again depends on species. Try to stay away from heat mats that stick to tank. You can ony use for that tank since it's stuck to it. Try the heat mats and rolls from The Bean Farm. They are low wattage so they dont get to hot and you can move them to other tanks if you need to. I found using a very small mat on the lid of the tank at night only is fine for some of my species. Again...heat really depends on if your species really needs it and if your place gets very cold.


----------



## VictorHernandez (Nov 22, 2012)

I use a dimmable heat lamp for my Emperor, and it DOES dry up the enclosure...The rest of my inverts (not my T, N. americanus, or E. leachii) are native species and must tolerate Oregon's winters so I use no such other heat source. A heat fan seems like a good idea. Other ways are the pads, as mentioned, and heat tape.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 22, 2012)

I use a oil filled heater to heat my entire invert room. The room has basically no insulation, so would probably get into the 40s during winter.


----------



## gottarantulas (Nov 29, 2012)

My tarantula cages are actually kept in 4-5 foot melamine reptile enclosures. During Spring and Summer, no heat source is needed/required. In the Fall/Winter, I use ceramic heat emitters. The great thing about going this route is that it is essentailly gradient heat, meaning that the side of the enclosure where the heat emitter is situated, the temperatures average between 80-85 degrees whereas the opposite end of the enclosure flucuates between 72-75 degrees. In this way, you can meet the needs of those species that require higher temps (e.g.:  placing them on the warmer side of the enclosure) versus species that require cooler temps (e.g.: placing them on the cooler side of the enclosure).


----------



## Peter Parker (Dec 11, 2012)

hot water humidifier, space heater, theraphosa species a hermit crab heat mat which is very small and just adds a little warmth.  Don't use a reptile heat mat your tarantula will just cook it self.


----------



## Zeezums (Dec 25, 2012)

Dhaynes said:


> First, I'd like to say I did use the search function and no luck.
> 
> What do you guys use for heating? I can never find any good heating supplies. Lamps dry up the enclosure, and any mat I find only warms the wall it's attached to, and NO FURTHER. So what heating do you all use?


Dont use any kind of heating with Ts. They dont have the ability to sense heat, therefore they could find a spot on top of the heater and literally cook themselves. Most Ts are fine at room temp (70-80 degrees), and I have never had any troubles. If youre afraid its too cold the best way is to just turn the heat up in the room. Its safer that way!


----------



## poisoned (Dec 25, 2012)

YnotTarantulas said:


> Heat is a tricky thing. First it really depends if your T needs the heat. Check with care sheets on the different species you have.


Caresheets are a big bunch of bullshit. Most tarantulas are comfortable at much wider temperature range than you are.


Zeezums said:


> They dont have the ability to sense heat, therefore they could find a spot on top of the heater and literally cook themselves.


Tarantulas can sense temperature. Try placing 8W heat mat on side of your tank and report where your tarantula is after a few hours. Although, heat mat is highly uneccessary for most species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 26, 2012)

poisoned said:


> Try placing 8W heat mat on side of your tank and report where your tarantula is after a few hours.


Where is the T?  On the mat, or away from it?


----------



## poisoned (Dec 26, 2012)

Introvertebrate said:


> Where is the T?  On the mat, or away from it?


They seem to love being on side where heatmat is placed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

